# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آینده کاری کدام یک از رشته های علوم ریاضی بهتر است؟

## ali-sha

آینده کاری کدام یک از رشته های مهندسی بهتر است و بیکاری کمتری داره؟
برق
مکانیک
عمران
معماری
مهندسی پزشکی
نفت
صنایع
نرم افزار
دبیری ریاضی
دبیری فیزیک
فیزیک
مهندسی شیمی

----------


## pouyasadeghi

دبیریو  فیزیک و ریاضی اگه تربیت معلم بخونی خوبه چون بعدش کارمند اموزش و پرورش میشی و چون همه کنکوری ها چه تحربی چه ریاضی با این دو درس مشکل دارن پس میتونی معلم کنکور بشی خدامیلیون درامد داشته باشی

----------


## Maximus

فک میکنم عمران ،کامپیوتر ، صنایع اینا باید یه مقدار بهتر باشند 
اما گاهی اوقات به دانشگاه هم بستگی داره

----------


## Bano.m

> دبیریو  فیزیک و ریاضی اگه تربیت معلم بخونی خوبه چون بعدش کارمند اموزش و پرورش میشی و چون همه کنکوری ها چه تحربی چه ریاضی با این دو درس مشکل دارن پس میتونی معلم کنکور بشی خدامیلیون درامد داشته باشی


والبته در صورتی که علاقه شدیدی به تدریس داشته باشن وصرفا برا پولش نرن... چون اطرافم دبیرای زیاد دیدم  که فقط برا پول اومدن وهمون 5 روز در هفته ای برای آموزش پرورش رو بزور کار میکنن  ودر اخر هم هر چی بیماری های مربوط به  اعصابه اونا دارن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reza77

مهندسی شیمی و نفت اگر وارد شرکت نفت بشی  نونت تو روغنه  حقوق و مزایای عالی هم داره

----------


## ali-sha

ممنون نظر دیگه ای نیست؟

----------


## asas

برو مهندسی برق شریف.بعد درخواست بده واسه دانشگاههای امریکا.براحتی پذیرش میشی با بورسیه.و اگه عالی باشی گرین کارت هم میگیری خیلی راحت. دانشکده برق شریف یکی از بهترین های جهانه به اذعان اساتید ارشد امریکایی

----------


## stephanie

تمام رشته هاي مهندسي بالا اگه بتوني تو يه دانشگاه توپ و درجه يك  مثل دانشگاههاي تهران قبول بشي خوبه . يا تا اتمام درس و سربازيت وضع صنعت مملكت درست شده كه كار پيدا ميشه يا نه ميري فوق مي گيري باز هم تويه دانشگاه درجه يك بعد اپلاي مي كني و از اين مملكت ميري...

اين حرف من شامل 90 درصد دانشجويان پيام نور و دانشگاه ازاد نميشه البته ...

----------


## 3aaa

بستگی به دانشگاه و عملکردت تو دانشگاه داره

----------


## alis

اگه برای خارج از کشور میخواید اپلای کنید باید 1=معدلتون عالی باشه 

2= رزومه های خیلی خوبی داشته باشید

3= زبان بلد باشید یعنی حتما باید TOefl or IELTS داشته باشید با نمره بالا.

4= یه سرمایه جزئی (در صورت بورس شدن جزئی)

----------


## rezadeth

اون رشته ای که توش پارتی داری

----------


## Navid2016

> آینده کاری کدام یک از رشته های مهندسی بهتر است و بیکاری کمتری داره؟
> برق
> مکانیک
> عمران
> معماری
> مهندسی پزشکی
> نفت
> صنایع
> نرم افزار
> ...


با قاطعیت بگم هیچکدام !!! یا باید پارتی داشته باشی یا سرمایه کلان اگه این دو گزینه رو نداری تو دوران دانشجوییت فکر خارج کشور باش

----------


## M.NABI.Z

*فقط علاقه*

----------


## ali-sha

ممنون

----------


## Mehdi.j

ببین تو گشته کار داشته باشی رشته های مهندسی به مدرکت زیاد توجه نمیکنن باید بتونی کارو انجام بدی

----------


## pouria98

هیچکدام

----------


## asas

> سلام ببخشید چجوری میتونم دوستامو تگ کنم؟


قسمت بالای هر تاپیک یه گزینه هست به همین اسم

----------


## mehrab98

ی گزینه هیچکدام لازم داره نظر سنجیتون با عرض معذرت..

----------


## somi

مرسی :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## asas

> مرسی


گوشه سمت راست پایین گزینه تشکر داره :Yahoo (4): .تازه امتیاز هم میتونین بدین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## asas

> اینجا کسی جواب کسیو نمیده والا خوبه شما ج دادین


نه جواب میدن.حتما ندیده اند. :Yahoo (77):

----------


## asas

> نمیدن کلی پست گذاشتم کسی ج نمیده
> میشه اگ اطلاعات دارین ج پستامم بدین؟


خب سوالاتون بپرسین اگه بتونم خوشحال میشم کمکی کنم

----------


## somi

اممم در مورد انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد سوال دارم شما قبلا انتخاب رشته کردین؟ :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## asas

> اممم در مورد انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد سوال دارم شما قبلا انتخاب رشته کردین؟


اره .ازاد هم انتخاب رشته کردم .

----------


## asas

> مثلا از اون 20تا رشته ک انتخاب میکنیم فقط یکیش قبول بقیه مردود میشه یا مث سراسری کارنامه نهایی داره؟مثلا من اگ پزشکی قطعی قبولشم ولی دارو هم بزنم اینجوری همون چیزیک ترازشو اوردم قبول میشم یا ن با ی تراز بالا میرم دارو؟چجوریه بر اساس اولویته چیه؟


قبلا دانشگاه ازاد بر اساس اولویت انتخاب رشته بود که دیگه اونطور نیس.الان دقیقا مثل دولتیه. فقط یه قبولی به شما میده.

----------


## Dr.Naser

داداش حسابداری خوبه...همه جا کارر هستش اگه خودت زرنگ باشی و کار بلد باشی .....

----------


## ali-sha

پس نرم افزار بهتر شد.
ممنون

----------


## Ehm0294

دوستاان ۱ سوال واسه اپلای شدن مهندسی شیمی چطوره؟!خواهشا جوااب بدیین خیلی مهمه...کلا بین برق شیمی معماری و صنایع کدوم بهتره؟!

----------


## Amir-4-4

> دوستاان ۱ سوال واسه اپلای شدن مهندسی شیمی چطوره؟!خواهشا جوااب بدیین خیلی مهمه...کلا بین برق شیمی معماری و صنایع کدوم بهتره؟!


واسه اپلای
رشته مهندسی شیمی
مکانیک
برق 
کامپیوتر
خوبه

----------


## king of konkur

> دوستاان ۱ سوال واسه اپلای شدن مهندسی شیمی چطوره؟!خواهشا جوااب بدیین خیلی مهمه...کلا بین برق شیمی معماری و صنایع کدوم بهتره؟!


سلام

منم مثه شما اولویتم اپلای شدنه
بین م شیمی و م نرم افزار موندم ک تا حالا مطمئنم م نرم افزار میرم ( شاید دوباره فردا نظرم عوض شدخخخ)
الان تحریمیم و رشته هایی مثه م شیمی و م مواد سخت میشه اپلای کرد و ب ایرانی جماعت فاند نمیدن تو این رشته ها یا اگ بدن ب سختی میدن( حرف من نیس. چیزیه ک من شنیدم از خیلیییییییییی ها.)
مکعلومم نیس شاید تا موقعی ک خاستین از ایران برین تحریم رف سمت ی رشته دیگه یا اصن تحریم ها برداشته شد و وضع م شیمی خوب شد
من خودم ب شدت م شیمی میخاستم اما این حرفا رو ک شنیدم یکم سرد شدم ازین رشته
برق قطعا واسه اپلای بهتر از م شیمیه. بازم تحقیق کن. تا یکشنبه وقت هس

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

Soft ware

----------


## vahyd

هرکدوم که توش " مهندس " باشی . نه مدرک مهندسی داشته باشی

----------


## newpath

چند وقت پیش داشتم به دوستم که مهندسی شیمی خونده میگفتم کاش همون موقع انتخاب رشته منم شیمی میزدم .. در چند ماه اخیر آزمونا استخدامی خوبی واسشون اومده .. پتروشیمی پالایشگاه لاقل 120 نفر در این چند وقته استخدام دارن میکنن
پ . ن : البته به استانتونم توجه کنین .. بعضی استانا شرکتایه نفت و گازی درشون زیاد فعال نیس ... مهندسی شیمی بیشتر واسه استانایه جنوبی خوبه

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

همه این رشته ها خوبن . بازار کار خوبی دارن 
و رو به گسترش هستند
سعی کنید بر اساس علاقتون برید سمت رشته ها  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ali-sha

> هرکدوم که توش " مهندس " باشی . نه مدرک مهندسی داشته باشی


لایک

----------


## safer1

رشته ای که باعث مهارت بیشتر بشه .... ارشد مهندسی مالی در حوزه بورس عالیه حالا من نمیدونم لیسانس مرتبط چه عنوانی داره

----------


## storm001

> هرکدوم که توش " مهندس " باشی . نه مدرک مهندسی داشته باشی


دقیقا.....چیزی که اکثر دانشجوها بهش توجه نمی کنند....مثلا برای رشته ای  مثل کامپیوتر اگر معدلتون 20 باشه و فقط اسم مهندس را یدک بکشید هیچ فایده  ای نداره
در کل توی هر رشته ای خبره بشید مطمئن باشید کار واستون هست  اکثر دانشجو های مهندسی مدرک گرا هستند یعنی مدرک را گرفتند ولی در عمل  هیچی حالیشون نیست

----------


## Full Professor

مکانیک

----------


## mohammadmz

در منطقه عسلويه 

1- مكانيك
2- برق
3- شيمي 
4- صنايع
و  ...

----------


## arefeh78

تو  ایران مکانیک و برق و عمران
تو خارج از کشور مهندسی پزشکی و کامپیوتر و عمران :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amircarleto

بهترینش صنایع هستش خیلی خیلی راحت  تر از بقیه و بازار کار مناسبی هم داره

----------


## Ultra

آمار

----------


## madive

به نظر من ادم تو رشته مورد علاقه اش تلاش کنه درامدش هم زیاد میشه

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

ای جانم نرم افزار 

به زودی جایگاه اصلی و واقعی این رشته مشخص خواهد شد  :Yahoo (16): 

و ارزش واقعیشو پیدا خواهد کرد

هرچند که یکی دو ساله ای تی و نرم افزار شریف زود تر از برقش  داره پر میشه :Yahoo (79):

----------


## saeedkh76

تو ریاضی اگه خودم بودم که با نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی و کلا کارای IT از یه پزشک بیشتر در میاوردم ولی حیف که حوصله ریاضی و فیزیک نداشتم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*کامپیوتر

عمران 

صنایع*

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> *کامپیوتر
> 
> عمران 
> 
> صنایع*


صنایع غذایی؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> صنایع غذایی؟


*نه صنایع دستی *

----------


## M.javaddd

کامپیوتر
                    نرم افزار
                       برق
اگه این سه تا رو دانشگاهِ خوب بخونی، هم میتونی راحت هر جای دنیا که خواستی اپلای کنی بری، هم همینجا هم کار واسش زیاده...ولی یکی از دانشگاه های برتر ایران باید بخونی، مثل شریف،تهران،امیرکبیر و...

----------


## mehdi1900

اگه زامبی ها دست از سرمون بردارن بدون شک رشته های ریاضی-فیزیک بازارکار بهتری نسبت به تجربی دارن به خصوص نرم افزار، برق، مکانیک، صنایع و عمران. 
اما اینکه کی از شر زامبی‌ها رها بشیم فعلا معلوم نیست.

----------


## Django

سوال غلطه.
آینده کاری اصلا اون چیزی نیست که شما از" آینده کاری" انتظار دارید!
تو هرکدوم از این رشته ها اگر علاقه , علم ,مهارت و تلاش داشته باشید میتونید زندگی فوق العاده بسازید!
اما چیزی که اکثرا انتظار دارن اینه که متوسط و معمولی باشن ولی آینده کاری فوق العاده داشته باشن! نمیشه. رفتم قبلا راهشو! 
خنده داره برام اینکه میشنوم کامپیوتر شده شاخ رشته ها! یه روزی مکانیک بود یه روزی برق یه روزی معماری...
تاپ واقعی وجود نداره.
رفتگر هم دوست داشتید, بشید ولی یه رفتگر فوق العاده...

----------


## dars

کاش رشته ریاضی جایگاه بالاتری از پزشکی ها داشت 
واقعا تجربی تنوع رشته نداره ولی ریاضی خیلی متنوع است خصوصا اگه تهران زندگی کنی به نظرم هر آدمی بالاخره نسبت به یه رشتش علاقمنده من خودم به معماری علاقه‌ دارم ولی لامصب تو هر کوچه ای دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی تاسیس کردند این رشته ها رو خراب کردن وگرنه چرا مهندس های قدیمی انقدر استعداد دارن و موفقن

----------


## Saeed744

> سوال غلطه.
> آینده کاری اصلا اون چیزی نیست که شما از" آینده کاری" انتظار دارید!
> تو هرکدوم از این رشته ها اگر علاقه , علم ,مهارت و تلاش داشته باشید میتونید زندگی فوق العاده بسازید!
> اما چیزی که اکثرا انتظار دارن اینه که متوسط و معمولی باشن ولی آینده کاری فوق العاده داشته باشن! نمیشه. رفتم قبلا راهشو! 
> خنده داره برام اینکه میشنوم کامپیوتر شده شاخ رشته ها! یه روزی مکانیک بود یه روزی برق یه روزی معماری...
> تاپ واقعی وجود نداره.
> رفتگر هم دوست داشتید, بشید ولی یه رفتگر فوق العاده...


بزرگترین دروغی که به خودم گفتم

----------


## Love lover

هیچ رشته ریاضی فعلا بدرد نمیخوره
چون وقتی جنابان ریاست جمهوری برای پروژه ها میرن از مهندس هان خارجی استفاده می کنن جایی برای کار مهندس های ایرانی نیست
وقتی سپاه ایران اون جز کمی هم مونتاژ هست تا تولید کادر خودش انجام میده جایی برای کار مهندس ایرانی نیست
وقتی رفتین رای دادین به 4 تا اخوند که باید بره نماز جماعت بخونه جایی برای مهندس ایرانی نیست
وقتی کشور شده مصرف کننده کالاهایی خارجی جایی برای مهندس ایرانی نیست
سفیر اتریش توی شبکه خبر میگفت ما قراره برای ایران نیروگاه بزنیم واقعا رئیس جمهور باید خجالت بکشه  دکترهای مهندسی برق بیکارن این رفته از اتریس مهندس میاره
مهندس های کشتی سازی بیکارن رفتن قرار داد ساخت کشتی کره جنوبی امضا کردن
مهندس های هوا فضا بیکارن دارن هواپیما از فرانسه و آمریکا میارن
خودتون همین گوشی های موبایلون همین نرم افزا هاش خیلی از وسایل خونه حتی مواد اولیه داریم وارد می کنیم چون کشور دست 4 تا کودن احمقه بوده در نظام جمهوری اسلامی
وقتی کشور غصب شده برای ایثارگر و شهدا و انقلابی جایی برای مهندس ایرانی نیست 
بی خودی مهندسی نخونید 
فعلا این رشته ها
وکالت ،قاضی/ دندون پزشکی / پزشکی / دارو سازی
بقیه رشته ها بدرد نمیخوره مگر علاقه علمی داشته باشی
پیراپزشکی در حد بخور و نمیر 
سایر رشته ها باید در ایران مثل مسکین ها زندگی کنی ،بشی مرتاز هندی

----------


## mohammadreza13

کلا اگه کار خوب داشت مردم واسه تجربی جون نمیدادن
کشور ما صنعتش خیلی ضعیفه ولی ادم مریض توش پر هست

----------


## yasinius

[/list]
[list]



> آینده کاری کدام یک از رشته های مهندسی بهتر است و بیکاری کمتری داره؟
> برق
> مکانیک
> عمران
> معماری
> مهندسی پزشکی
> نفت
> صنایع
> نرم افزار
> ...


واقعا درک نمی کنم کسایی رو که هنوز رشته ریاضی می خونن!امیدوارم پشیمون نشید و به سیل فارغ تحصیلای دانشگاهی که رشته تجربی شرکت میکنن نپیوندید
صادقانه بگم هیچکدوم!تازه اگه کار گیر بیارید که گیر نمیاد باید برید با حقوق قد کارگر کار کنی(حتی کمتر از کار گرای افغانی)الان یک کارگر روز مزد افغانی روزانه 120-100 تومن میگیره کار کنه ولی فارغ تحصیلای دانشگاهی چی؟باید برن با ماهی یکو نیم دو تومن کار کنن
فکرم نکنید که شما تافته جدا بافته اید یا بستگی به علم و تلاش خودتون داره اگه تاپ بشید درامد تاپ داریدو اینا
اینا تو شرایط این مملکت یک رویای کودکانه بیشتر نیست
موفق باشید

----------


## yasinius

> بزرگترین دروغی که به خودم گفتم


اینا حرفای یک مشت کتاب به اصطلاح روانشناسانه و....این دوستمون هم فکر میکنن کشوری که توش زندگی میکنن کشور همون نویسنده کتاب هست
نه عزیز برادر به تاپ بودنو نبودن بستگی نداره وقتی رفتی واسه مصاحبه استخدام گفتن معرف؟گفتن حقوق پیشنهادیت(که اخر هرکی کمتر پیشنهاد دادو بردارن)وقتی سوالای عقیدتی سیاسی پرسیدن می فهمی که کسی به علمت کاری نداره اصلا تو فرصت نمیکنی علمتو نشون بدی....
نگو خودم اشتغال زایی میکنم در رابطه با رشته ام که اون دیگه واقعا جوک هست

----------


## yasinius

> بزرگترین دروغی که به خودم گفتم


اینا حرفای یک مشت کتاب به اصطلاح روانشناسانه و....این دوستمون هم فکر میکنن کشوری که توش زندگی میکنن کشور همون نویسنده کتاب هست
نه عزیز برادر به تاپ بودنو نبودن بستگی نداره وقتی رفتی واسه مصاحبه استخدام گفتن معرف؟گفتن حقوق پیشنهادیت(که اخر هرکی کمتر پیشنهاد دادو بردارن)وقتی سوالای عقیدتی سیاسی پرسیدن می فهمی که کسی به علمت کاری نداره اصلا تو فرصت نمیکنی علمتو نشون بدی....
نگو خودم اشتغال زایی میکنم در رابطه با رشته ام که اون دیگه واقعا جوک هست

----------


## yasinius

به عنوان یک برادر و بر اساس تجربیات خودمو دوستانم که فارغ تحصیلای تاپ ترین دانشگاه های ایران بودن عاجزانه خواهش میکنم عمر خودتونو تو رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه و علوم انسانی (غیر از حقوق) تلف نکنید
اگه رشته های تاپ تجربی قبول شدید برید و بخونید در غیر این صورت بدونید بعد دانشگاه هیچ موقعیت کاری یا اجتماعی بهتری نخواهید داشت
نمیگم نرید دانشگاه برید به امید کار نرید و یا اینده بهتر
برید تجربه کنید خاطره بسازید عشق کنید(اگه از لحاظ مالی و کاری بی نیازید)

----------


## yasinius

به عنوان یک برادر و بر اساس تجربیات خودمو دوستانم که فارغ تحصیلای تاپ ترین دانشگاه های ایران بودن عاجزانه خواهش میکنم عمر خودتونو تو رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه و علوم انسانی (غیر از حقوق) تلف نکنید
اگه رشته های تاپ تجربی قبول شدید برید و بخونید در غیر این صورت بدونید بعد دانشگاه هیچ موقعیت کاری یا اجتماعی بهتری نخواهید داشت
نمیگم نرید دانشگاه برید به امید کار نرید و یا اینده بهتر
برید تجربه کنید خاطره بسازید عشق کنید(اگه از لحاظ مالی و کاری بی نیازید)

----------


## Saeed744

> به عنوان یک برادر و بر اساس تجربیات خودمو دوستانم که فارغ تحصیلای تاپ ترین دانشگاه های ایران بودن عاجزانه خواهش میکنم عمر خودتونو تو رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه و علوم انسانی (غیر از حقوق) تلف نکنید
> اگه رشته های تاپ تجربی قبول شدید برید و بخونید در غیر این صورت بدونید بعد دانشگاه هیچ موقعیت کاری یا اجتماعی بهتری نخواهید داشت
> نمیگم نرید دانشگاه برید به امید کار نرید و یا اینده بهتر
> برید تجربه کنید خاطره بسازید عشق کنید(اگه از لحاظ مالی و کاری بی نیازید)


بیخیال داغ دلمون تازه کردی
شما تو این مسیر کجا هستی؟

----------


## GOD LIKE

به نام خدا

هیچکدام

----------


## mehrab98

هیچکدام.
با خوندن اینا فقط بیکاریتونو چند سال عقب تر میندازید
حالا هی بیاید اینجا شعار بدید بهترین باش فلان قدر دربیار و ازین داستانای قشنگ ... 

تا جایی که ممکنه فرار کنید ازش!

----------


## LoveMoon

نرم افزار و رایانه ✌ مکانیک ✌ برق ✌

----------


## mehdi1900

بچه‌های ریاضی الکی خودتون رو سرکار نذارید!
ما اونموقع که فنی مهندسی رو بورس بود و کسی علاقه ‌ای به پزشکی نداشت، نتوستیم غلط خاصی بکنیم و تهش باز برگشتیم سر پله اول واسه کنکور تجربی. الان که رسما...
وقتی رتبه دو کنکور ریاضی وسط کار بیخیال میشه و دوباره میاد کنکور تجربی میده شما باید تا تهش رو بخونید چه خبره!
یکی از دوستان هم یکم جوگیر شده اینجا کامنت داده که نرید هواپیما از فرانسه و آمریکا بیارید. بدید مهندس هوافضا داخلی بسازه. یا نرید کشتی خارجی بیارید. مهندس کشتی ایرانی می‌تونه بهترشو بسازه. نه برادر من از این خبرا نیست. شما مثل اینکه واقعا شعار بچه خرکنی حمایت از تولید داخل رو باور کردی. بابا یه مهندس ایرانی صرفا بلده بعضی مسائل آخر فصل کتابشو با کمک حل‌المسائل حل کنه. اکثرشونم که اونم بلد نیستن. فقط جزوه استاد. البته اینم به خاطر نظام آموزشی از پایه غلط کشوره نه استعداد پایین دانشجوها. شما انتظار داری مهندس ایرانی هواپیما و کشتی بسازه؟ یا سیستم عامل بومی طراحی کنه؟
داخل پرانتز هم اضافه کنم سطح سواد پزشک مملکت هم از مهندسامون بدتر نباشه، بهترم نیست. منتها تو یه کشور جهان سومی که فقط یه چیز توش خوب تولید میشه اونم بیماره، هیچوقت یه پزشک بیکار نمی‌مونه حتی از نوع بی‌سوادش!

----------

